# PUMPKIN HELP!! How to shave the skin vs carving?



## halloweenfan5

We are having an office competition for Pumpkin Carving and my team is trying to figure out the best methods for shaving down a pumpkin - so you arent totally removing sections, but rather peeling/shaving off the thick outer skin and revealing the lighter color underneath. We are looking to do this on REAL pumpkins - not funkins

Does anyone know what tools should be used to do this? Looking online I've heard getting wood working tools or even a dremmel tool. Anyone here have experience in this kind of pumpkin art? Thanks!!


----------



## Guest

http://www.marthastewart.com/274835/pumpkin-carving-tools/@center/276965/halloween


Martha! Martha! Marthaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## fortinbras79

Last year I did pretty detailed jayhawk using an x-acto and linoleum block carving tools...I have also been known to utilize a dremmel for carving, but be sure to have a splatter zone...or do it outside.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Use a clay loop. 

The trick is getting the pumpkin THIN enough, so be sure to scrape the inside well. Also slap a light inside while you 'carve'.


----------



## ajbanz

If you a doing a large section, a spoon works well. You can use wood carving kits or linoleum tools. Don't look at the price of these. You can pick up a much less expensive set at AC Moore or Michaels. The razor edge allows you to peel the skin back.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...d=-1&keyword=wood+carving+tools&storeId=10051

Stoneykins.com has an excellent tutorial section. Here is a link to the page about shaving a pumpkin.
http://www.stoneykins.com/Carvingreal3.html

Pumpkin Masters has a kit out this year called Surface Carving Kit. It has a tool with 3 changable blades to shave the pumpkin. Have fun!!!


----------



## jadewik

A clay loop or a wood gouge would probably work best. I've never tried a clay loop, but I love my wood gouges. Pumpkin Masters also has a new shaving kit out this year-- I'm not sure how good that works (haven't tried mine yet). They also have a really good 4-in-1 tool that is really good. (See image, below)









Dremel is messy... and more for details. If you do go this route, wrap the dremel tool in a plastic baggie (see image, below)-- it makes cleaning the tool easier.









For the sake of showing what a wood gouge can do...


----------

